# LSSU fish cam



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

I still cannot get a current screen on the fish cam!!! The active screen says off line. Main screen has 2009 video. What the hell am I doing wrong. HELP


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Its just not live now .Most likely will be on prior to the pink salmon run .That's been my experience .


----------



## mtrop (Dec 30, 2010)

Fish cam is up and running 
Loaded with atlantics


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

mtrop said:


> Fish cam is up and running
> Loaded with atlantics


Seems like them buggers would be easy to catch but i can tell you they are not even with that many ...At least for most people .


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

mtrop said:


> Fish cam is up and running
> Loaded with atlantics





mtrop said:


> Fish cam is up and running
> Loaded with atlantics


I have been watching the fish cam on the Utube feed. Is this a real time view or just a snapshot over a past time. I would be nice to know that what your seeing is live action.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Gordon Casey said:


> I have been watching the fish cam on the Utube feed. Is this a real time view or just a snapshot over a past time. I would be nice to know that what your seeing is live action.


Real time now .You can test this by going on as the sun goes down until all the light you see comes from the parking lot lights .Soon the pinks should start coming in and the camera will get crowded .


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Thirty pointer said:


> Real time now .You can test this by going on as the sun goes down until all the light you see comes from the parking lot lights .Soon the pinks should start coming in and the camera will get crowded .


Sure a lot of atlantics in the cam. Been this way for a few weeks. Most fish I've seen in a while. I haven't seen a lot of pinks in a few years, the runs have not been like they used to be, all though this should be an on year.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Gordon Casey said:


> Sure a lot of atlantics in the cam. Been this way for a few weeks. Most fish I've seen in a while. I haven't seen a lot of pinks in a few years, the runs have not been like they used to be, all though this should be an on year.


That's the way with pinks... even years are by far best Some years they are crazy thick and 10 fish limits can be caught in 20 minutes .The atlantics a few years ago were very thick at the cam after the pinks were gone .


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

B


Thirty pointer said:


> That's the way with pinks... even years are by far best Some years they are crazy thick and 10 fish limits can be caught in 20 minutes .The atlantics a few years ago were very thick at the cam after the pinks were gone .


Been going up to Sault annually for over 20 years, around 3 trips each year. Fish exclusively on the Canadian side, much more available fish on that side. Know the area very well from Wawa to Lake George. Oh, by the way if you check the possession limits in your rule book you are allowed 20 pinks in possession. Canada only 5 in possession.
My bad, I errored, you are allowed 30 pinks in possession, both processed and fresh.


----------



## mtrop (Dec 30, 2010)

I have not seen any pinks yet 
But check out the mug on this Atlantic


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

mtrop said:


> I have not seen any pinks yet
> But check out the mug on this Atlantic


Wow I think its got more issues than starving from no bait! That one would go back or put in the garden!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Looks like botox gone wrong!

Maybe one of the fish my boy lost last weekend! He had two snap his leader line.


----------

